# Bandaids



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

These things stay stuck. I’ve actually had some on for days. Showers too.








They’ll rip the hair off too.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What's with the bandaids?


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I recently needed a bandaid on my palm. NOTHING would stay stuck including the ones pictured above.

After some research, I discovered this stuff - tincture of benzoin. It arrived after the wound healed so I didn't get to try it but it will hopefully help keep things stuck the next time.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0773N1CL8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_product_details


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Benzoin's used on butterflies, it works.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Why would you use that on poor defenseless little critters?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Dreamer (Jan 6, 2019)

Big Shoe said:


> These things stay stuck. I’ve actually had some on for days. Showers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like these. I cut myself pretty bad and it worked good. Like you said it stayed on in the shower!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Why would you use that on poor defenseless little critters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Because it works.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> These things stay stuck. I’ve actually had some on for days. Showers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Tough Strips are the only band-aid I'll use. They really stick. Wife hates them because she can't get them off. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Am I the only guy with McDonald's napkins and electrical tape in his truck?!?


----------



## gus1221 (May 26, 2019)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Am I the only guy with McDonald's napkins and electrical tape in his truck?!?



X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I found decades ago that Curad bandages stay stuck. 4-5 showers later and it's still on.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

For 90% of my wounds a super glue and medical tape solve the problem. 

Also picked up some anti sceptic numbing spray that helps with the super glue burning and cleans things up


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> For 90% of my wounds a super glue and medical tape solve the problem.
> 
> Also picked up some anti sceptic numbing spray that helps with the super glue burning and cleans things up


So if you super glue a cut back together aren't you getting some of the super glue into your body?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use the medicinal super glue. It works awesome.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I found decades ago that Curad bandages stay stuck. 4-5 showers later and it's still on.



Different chains carry different brands. I’ve used the Curads too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

RichVT said:


> I recently needed a bandaid on my palm. NOTHING would stay stuck including the ones pictured above.
> 
> After some research, I discovered this stuff - tincture of benzoin. It arrived after the wound healed so I didn't get to try it but it will hopefully help keep things stuck the next time.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0773N1CL8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_dt_b_product_details



Nurses have used that on me. It works. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought the band aid was to come off in the shower to clean the wound?


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Depends on if it's a pits 'n balls shower ("The Ranch" reference) or a full service shower. Lol


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

RichVT said:


> I recently needed a bandaid on my palm. NOTHING would stay stuck including the ones pictured above.
> 
> After some research, I discovered this stuff - tincture of benzoin. It arrived after the wound healed so I didn't get to try it but it will hopefully help keep things stuck the next time.
> 
> Amazon.com: Humco 24392001 Benzoin Compound Tincture, USP, 2 oz.: Industrial & Scientific


UPDATE 

I think we have a winner. I used this stuff this morning before putting on one of those knuckle bandaids. After flexing my knuckle all day, pulling heavy work gloves on and off, sweating, getting my hands dirty, washing them and taking a shower this thing is still stuck fast. I think it would stay on until it physically wore away.

One more of life's little annoyances eliminated.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Am I the only guy with McDonald's napkins and electrical tape in his truck?!?


You forgot the peroxide. Flush it out, napkin/rag & tape. Wasn’t sure of my last tetanus shot so last time I cut my arm (rusty nail) young Doc said what did you put on it. Said peroxide. He said we don’t do that anymore, I said I’ve been doing it since forever & always will. Anybody tried the liquid bandage on a bad cut?

Mike


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

blue paper shop towel and electrical tape for me


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Mr. Fancypants with the peroxide. Lol

In the field, always have cement dust on my hands. It gets into cuts right away. Never had a cut get infected. Around the yard, I still wash out with peroxide. What that young feller recommend instead of peroxide?

Never tried liquid bandaid.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Mr. Fancypants with the peroxide. Lol
> 
> In the field, always have cement dust on my hands. It gets into cuts right away. Never had a cut get infected. Around the yard, I still wash out with peroxide. What that young feller recommend instead of peroxide?
> 
> Never tried liquid bandaid.


Hey Ed. He said we recommend washing w/soap & water let air dry & keep clean. Wanted to get my tetanus & blast out of there. Hell I always thought the peroxide cleaned it. Not changing now as I’m always knee deep in sawdust or in my garden when home. Cut myself pretty bad w/utility knife a while back. Wife being a nurse, put this liquid bandage on it & aced it up. Like the Super glue I guess but used in medical field. Available otc under different names.

Mike


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hydrogen Peroxide is fine. If it bubbles it's doing something, it if just sits there it's not.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Leo G said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide is fine. If it bubbles it's doing something, it if just sits there it's not.


Yea Leo my experience has been once it starts healing over no more bubbles. But it sure makes the healing process faster after boiling it out at least 2 days.

Mike


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Drink some water, then spit on it... works for animals...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Yea Leo my experience has been once it starts healing over no more bubbles. But it sure makes the healing process faster after boiling it out at least 2 days.
> 
> Mike


Mine too. You should clean it with soap and water when you get home. Put some *bacitracin* on it and cover it with a bandaid again.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KAP said:


> Drink some water, then spit on it... works for animals...


It is an automatic reaction to put a wound in your mouth. There's a reason for it. The enzymes in you mouth help to clean the wound and start the healing process.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> It is an automatic reaction to put a wound in your mouth. There's a reason for it. The enzymes in you mouth help to clean the wound and start the healing process.


There are certain wounds that simply aren't going into my mouth no matter the healing attributes contained therein...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I agree. Most are hand or arm related that can go there.

I don't want to know what wounds you are talking about or how they happened.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I agree. Most are hand or arm related that can go there.
> 
> I don't want to know what wounds you are talking about or how they happened.


I've seen a few posted on CT that are prime examples...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide is fine. If it bubbles it's doing something, it if just sits there it's not.


The word came out about 20 years ago that Hydrogen Peroxide was not the thing to use.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And yet I'm still using it and it's still doing what it's suppose to.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The word came out about 20 years ago that Hydrogen Peroxide was not the thing to use.


Been using it since I was a kid & it speeds up the healing time 10 fold

Mike


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Doctor said hydrogen peroxide destroys cells. But I've been using it for years. It's cheap and works great.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> You forgot the peroxide. Flush it out, napkin/rag & tape. Wasn’t sure of my last tetanus shot so last time I cut my arm (rusty nail) young Doc said what did you put on it. Said peroxide. He said we don’t do that anymore, I said I’ve been doing it since forever & always will. Anybody tried the liquid bandage on a bad cut?
> 
> Mike


I am allergic to tetanus shots.
Regimen of alcohol and peroxide does the trick.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Calidecks said:


> destroys cells.


Good thing the Doc was examining my arm & not my brain

Mike


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

KAP said:


> There are certain wounds that simply aren't going into my mouth no matter the healing attributes contained therein...





KAP said:


> I've seen a few posted on CT that are prime examples...


That thing I did to my finger two months ago was not going anywhere near my mouth. 

I did get a tetanus shot though. At the hospital they cleaned it with sterile water and wiped it down with iodine.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Calidecks said:


> Doctor said hydrogen peroxide destroys cells. But I've been using it for years. It's cheap and works great.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Destroys damaged cells. If you put it on your arm in an undamaged area H2O2 will just sit there like water. Put it on damaged cells and it tears them apart. In a wound you have damaged cells, it tears those cells apart and leaves the healthy undamaged cells alone. Now you don't have to expend energy dealing with the damaged cells and the repair will happen quicker.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Is that why it "bubbles" when you pour it on an open wound?
I use that as my gauge for healing. Keep using it as long as it keeps bubbling. Once it stops, no infection.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe it bubbles on any wound that's open. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hydrogen peroxide bubbles when it comes into contact with an enzyme called catalase. Most cells in the body contain catalase, so when the tissue is damaged, the enzyme is released and becomes available to react with the peroxide.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tiny bubbles 
In the wine 
Make me happy
Make me feel fine


----------

